# ISA card - nothing in dmesg



## kldload (Apr 19, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.1 i386
Dlink de220e ISA network card

I've got very hard work to start it under Windows XP.
It works now fine as ne2000 compatible.

But after  
ndisgen ./dlink.inf ./dlink.sys 

I see error in the end stage.


```
Generating Makefile... done.
    Building kernel module... /usr/share/misc/windrv_stub.c:124: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'device_probe_desc'
./device_if.h:27: warning: previous declaration of 'device_probe_desc' was here
/usr/share/misc/windrv_stub.c:125: error: redefinition of typedef 'device_probe_t'
./device_if.h:29: error: previous declaration of 'device_probe_t' was here
build failed. Exiting.
```

Then I go to windrv_stub.c and delete redundant redeclaration:

```
extern struct kobjop_desc device_probe_desc;
typedef int device_probe_t(device_t dev);
```

After this ndisgen works normally, but when I kldload new module, nothing changes. No new device in dmesg.

Does anybody know the right solution? May be should I somehow use ndiscvt instead?

I also saw this bag here with PCI card http://foro.elhacker.net/mac_os_x_bsd/broadcom_freebsd-t248626.0.html
It probably means that this is nothing to do with ISA this is simple program bug (I hope...)

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2009)

You may want to have a look at the ed(4) driver.


----------



## kldload (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok thanks. But I already have ed in my kernel by default.
May be some special options...
Problem is: there is no my card in official hardware list for freebsd 7.1.

Is it possible in principle that card-not-in-the-list will work under some special combination of parameters of ed driver in kernel? Or it looks like I have to change my card?

P.S. It seems that adjustment of kernel's GENERIC is more reliable way then ndisgen..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2009)

The card's manufacturer/type doesn't really matter. It's the chip on the card that needs to be recognized. Lots of different manufacturers use the same chipsets for their cards.

This usenet posting pointed me to the de driver. As noted there you may need to fiddle with the DOS configuration tool to set the correct IRQ etc.


As your machine is rather old (it still has ISA) buying a new NIC may be problematic, if you buy a PCI card do watch out that the card can use the PCI bus version you have. I have a wireless nic that just refuses to work in an old P2 machine.


----------



## kldload (Apr 19, 2009)

> DOS configuration too



Yes, presisely! DOS tool for this card helped much on configuring under XP!
Then now I have to input these IRQ and I/O ports data into FreeBSD's de somehow.
In progress...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

kldload said:
			
		

> Then now I have to input these IRQ and I/O ports data into FreeBSD's de somehow.


Have a look at device.hints(5).


----------



## kldload (Apr 20, 2009)

It works! Even without ndis, works with ed driver.
Nice OS!
All is explorable and well documented and suppotred!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

Good to hear :beer

If you can, edit your first post in this thread, click on advanced. You can set the prefix to solved


----------

